# Mercedes M.P.G and hello.



## Velocette

Hi everyone. This is my first post, so a quick intro. We drove to Greece 5 times in our old Mercedes 208 home build, going fairly direct on the way down and meandering all over on the way back.

last year decided to downsize to a Citroen C15D Romahome - mainly because of the amazing fuel economy - we can use it as everyday transport. Drove it to Greece and back this year and all went well.

We normally go for 10/12 weeks and whilst there, stay aboard the sailing boat that in the past, was our sole home for 11years. Now this too has been downsized - we have sold the boat and bought a much smaller one.

What we now have is two of the same i.e. tiny boat and tiny camper. Both will work for short periods, but not for 3 months. So our thoughts turn to a larger van and we've both admired Hymers when we've met them on our travels. Our budget and parking space means an older vehicle and less than 6 metres - this is echoed by the charging bands on the Itay/Greece ferries.

I've looked at the discussions on this forum re. Mercedes v Fiat Hymers and this echoes my thoughts and past experience - it has to be a Merc. Does anyone have any reliable M.P.G info for both manual and auto 2.9 litre Mercedes Hymers? We were thinking of an S550 - any info re. buying and living with one would be much appreciated.


----------



## teemyob

*depends*

Hello,

Sounds like you enjoy your travels!.

Depends on the output and gearbox on the older 2.9 MB's. I assume you are talking around 1998/1999 models?

I think you would be looking at low 20's mpg.

TM


----------



## cabby

Yes well built and will trundle on for miles, but as said the mpg will be around the 20's.

cabby


----------



## cheshiregordon

just back from a 3573 mile tour, across six countries in our 1999 Starline B640 with the 2.9 engine / five speed manual box and 50k miles on the clock. Although the MPG varied surprisingly during the journey overall MPG was 27.4 (with half a tank left at the end)


----------



## Velocette

Thanks for that. We now have a 1992 S550 with 113,000 on the clock. It has had a turbo retro fitted and goes quite well, but seems that it could do with higher overall gear ratios ie. 1st and 2nd are crawler gears and when in top, I'm looking for another gear.

I improved our previous Merc 208D by fitting larger diameter wheels - from 14" to 15", but don't really want to increase the height of the Hymer. Initial M.P.G looks ok - 28 for motorway use with a very light right foot. I think that on our travels we should manage 25 M.P.G.

The Hymer was a bereavement sale, the widow didn't know much about the van, so we are having to work it out as we go. Three weekend trips away shows that it has potential and after our tiny Romahome it seems palatial. With so much to learn, I can see that I'll have to subscribe to this forum. On this note, does anyone know if cruise control can be fitted to a vehicle that doesn't have an engine management system - and if so, where do I get one?
Best wishes, Brian.


----------



## Wizzo

Velocette said:


> I improved our previous Merc 208D by fitting larger diameter wheels - from 14" to 15", but don't really want to increase the height of the Hymer. Brian.


What about fitting wider tyres if you can? They will also be taller and so greater in rolling circumference.

I fitted 225/70s instead of 215/70s to mine but for weight purposes not gearing. On 15" wheels it makes a difference of approx. 1.5%.

JohnW


----------



## Rankins

On this note, does anyone know if cruise control can be fitted to a vehicle that doesn't have an engine management system - and if so, where do I get one? 

We have a 1993 S700 and it has cruise control fitted. Can't help with where to get it fitted though as our van came with it already fitted.


----------



## philoaks

You could ask Dave Newell in Telford (he is getting some really good reports on this forum at the moment . Failing that Conrad Anderson do universal kits for cable operated and fly by wire systems Conrad Anderson or Dave Newell


----------



## Bingobus

Hi we've recently bought a 1989 S555 which has a mechanical cruise control fitted (you can see the pedal going up and down as it adjusts the speed) so it can obviously be done. I'm not sure who makes it but I will have a look at the documentation we got with the van when I get home to see if there is any info in there and post it here. Not sure wheteher it needs a bit of a service though as it does seem to 'hunt' around the set speed.

On the subject of mpg I'm afraid I can't help you as other than bringing it home we haven't been able to use it yet - no free weekends unti September  I am consoling myself by buying shiny new motorhome stuff off the internet 

Cheers,

Lee.[/quote]


----------



## jwinder

*cruise control installer*

rhino installs will fit it for you at your home
http://www.rhinoinstalls.co.uk/
talk to phil
good luck


----------



## Velocette

Thanks folks for all the info - plenty for me to check out - certainly looks promising.


----------



## Bingobus

Hi,

it's taken me a while but I've found the manual for the cruise control fitted to our 1989 Hymer S555, not surprisingly its all in German but the manufacturer is VDO.

Hope this helps.

Lee.


----------



## Velocette

Thank you Lee. I now have several options to look at. We won't be driving the van to Greece until next Spring, but I want to have everything up and running before that - cruise control is high on my list of extras needed.
Regards, Brian.


----------



## touringtheworld

Just read your thread.

A high ratio differential will help your need for 'that extra gear'

You will get a 3.62:1 from a bus.

That's the highest available for a Mercedes but your retro fit turbo will cope very well and return a vastly improved mpg.

The diff in your vehicle will be one the lowest with it being a pick up chassis to start with.


Cruise is a must.

Good luck


----------



## Velocette

Very interesting. I didn't realize that the S550 was based on a pick up - would that be the 310D? Do you mean the complete rear axle? Is it from any Mercedes bus, eg. the ones that the social services use, or would it have to be from a coach?


----------



## touringtheworld

No proper mini bus used for motorway work. 

You could use a complete axle or just swop the diff.

If you locate one, check the tag on the casing.

They may range from

4.77:1 (low geared)

4.4:1

4.09:1

3.92:1

3.62:1 (higher gearing)

These numbers may not be spot on but you get the idea.

Check yours first to give you an insight.

If the tag is missing, take the back plate off and count the teeth on the big gear wheel (crown) write it down and then count the teeth on the littler cog (pinion) write it down. Use a calculator and divide one by the other until you get a number similar to above.


Example - 43 / 9 = 4.77

Good luck


----------



## Velocette

Just swap the diff? Sounds a bit scary - don't they have to be set up properly - or is that when you are disturbing the gears? I have changed a rear axle on a similar sized vehicle - but it was all a long time ago. If I were to change the axle, would I also need the hubs from the bus or are they all the same?

A worry would be that I wouldn't know the condition of the bus axle - after a lot of work, I could finish up with a whining or clunking diff. Sorry if this all sounds negative - I really do appreciate the info and am very interested - I just don't have the cavalier attitude of my youth. Time was when I would just have done it, but with less energy now, I have to be more careful.

There is a firm not far away that are (non official) Mercedes light commercial specialists - I'll go and have a word with them. I'd heard though, that Mercedes used parts are exported as fast as the dealers can get their hands on them. Well worth checking though, thanks.
Regards, Brian.


----------



## Velocette

touringtheworld was right - I do have a low ratio diff. according to the tag on the axle it is 4857:1 - no wonder I'm always looking for another gear. Now on the lookout for a bus diff - anybody have any ideas?

On to my next problem. The drive belt (fanbelt) is in need of replacement. It was a doddle on our old 4 cylinder Mercedes, that didn't have power steering. The 2.9, 5 cylinder in the Hymer is a different kettle of fish.

Has anyone changed one? Does the front end, including the radiator have to be removed to gain access - ours is complicated by having the intercooler for the turbo (a retro-fit on this van) mounted ahead of the rad. Then there is the oil cooler mounted to one side...... Doesn't seem like a job you would do at the roadside!


----------



## touringtheworld

Two similar jobs time wise but two jobs for a quality outcome, changing something like the filters just won't give you the same sense of achievement. The transformation of the vehicle will be immediate and the smile on you face will last for years to come. 

My little smile enhancing experiences over the last thirty years include:

Putting a overdrive unit and higher diff. on a Ford Transit.

Having the rear springs re furbished on a Seddon Coach race car transporter to stop its arse dragging on the floor. Think about that - supporting the twelve ton coach body and the axle independently of each other.

Fitting cruise to my Mercedes Sprinter.

Changing many diffs to higher ratio.

Fitting a Isuzu 2.8 tdi engine into a Volvo 760 auto estate and put 200,000 miles on it without missing a beat.

Fitting intercoolers on turbo diesels.

Fitting oil coolers to auto boxes.


All in the spirit of improving the original.


My friend James is an engineer has fitted two overdrives to his Ford Transit motorhome which he drives to South Africa and back once a year.



Go for it - improve your life


----------



## Velocette

A quick update. Now a full member of MHF. Drive belt is now done. There is a 'changing a Mercedes serpentine drive belt' on Youtube. Although it's done on a car, with a different tensioner, it does give a good overview.

Tried locally to locate a high ratio diff without success - plenty it seems for the Sprinter, but ours is the older (1992) 310D. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Velocette said:


> does anyone know if cruise control can be fitted to a vehicle that doesn't have an engine management system - and if so, where do I get one?
> Best wishes, Brian.


Hi Brian and welcome to the forum, (is it Velocette because you have one) re cruise control I have one of these waiting to be fitted to mine, but it's a much easier fit to yours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd check if the Sprinter back axle will fit easily under yours, I know that a few people have fitted the engine and box into the older bull nosed vans, TW at Batley will be able to advise, Ebay.de might be a better source of parts than anywhere in the UK, however Motorhog at Leeds, Cooper bridge or Donny are very good too, all off the shelf stuff no grovelling around in the mud, and all with a warranty.


----------



## Velocette

I do have a Velocette (Iconic British motorcycles 1903-1970.) - in fact I have two - a1953 MAC and a '58 Venom-based race/hillclimb bike. I have tried TW, but without success. I'd never heard of motorhog, but will certainly give them a try - thanks.

We lived out of the UK for many years - only returning three years ago and in that time almost all of the scrapyards seem to have disappeared. Ditto with most of my old sources and contacts, so I'm having to relearn what is where.

Using a link from earlier replies to this post (thank you all) I now have three choices for cruise control. I think that with this - and a higher ratio diff, our travels will be greatly improved. The Hymer is now fully serviced - drive belt included - and ready to go. I will have the cruise control supplied and fitted, so the diff is the next priority.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'll have heard of Cooper Bridge scrap yard no doubt, of the M62 to Hudds, right at the island and it's on your right, that is now part of Motorhog.


----------



## Velocette

I sent an email to Motorhog and have just had a reply - no parts. Do you think it would be worth going to Cooper Bridge on the grounds that the person answering emails generally, can't be arsed - or do you think that they actually do know what stock the yards have?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Velocette said:


> I sent an email to Motorhog and have just had a reply - no parts. Do you think it would be worth going to Cooper Bridge on the grounds that the person answering emails generally, can't be arsed - or do you think that they actually do know what stock the yards have?


No, don't bother, they are based in Donny but are well PC'd up and know all the stock, and what has already been removed.

What you might try is the online parts search (did you ring TW? ) there are few sites and they email all the scrap yards with your request, be as specific as you can, they usually take a few days to get back to.

Which bit of Leeds are you in?


----------



## Velocette

Hi, I didn't speak to the right person at TW. They now think there are 3 non-Sprinter axles at the back of their yard. They (the axles,) are pretty inaccessible, so it will be a case of donning overalls and safety boots and clambering over to see if I can determine what they are. TW did point out that the axles are an unknown quantity - apparently they've been there a while and no one can remember breaking a minibus. Still, it's worth checking out.

I have tried the on-line parts search in the past - never heard a thing back, but again, it's worth a try. Thanks for the info and if anyone else has any ideas, they'd be most welcome. We are in Meanwood.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Velocette said:


> Hi, I didn't speak to the right person at TW. They now think there are 3 non-Sprinter axles at the back of their yard. They (the axles,) are pretty inaccessible, so it will be a case of donning overalls and safety boots and clambering over to see if I can determine what they are. TW did point out that the axles are an unknown quantity - apparently they've been there a while and no one can remember breaking a minibus. Still, it's worth checking out.
> 
> I have tried the on-line parts search in the past - never heard a thing back, but again, it's worth a try. Thanks for the info and if anyone else has any ideas, they'd be most welcome. We are in Meanwood.


I needed some bit a while back and did get some replies, so worth a shot, I was thinking earlier that the Merc club for your base model might be a good place as there will be a specialist breaker somewhere, and you might find a different lead there.

We're over at Pudsey.


----------



## Velocette

I didn't know that there was a club - the base model is a 1992 310D light commercial - the one before the Sprinter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Velocette said:


> I didn't know that there was a club - the base model is a 1992 310D light commercial - the one before the Sprinter.


Google is your friend

http://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/index.php

http://www.sbcommercials.co.uk/club/

http://www.mbclub.co.uk/forums/engine/92527-mussos-2-9l-engine-mercedes-van.html

These are just the first ones I found there may be others.

Like the sprinters the earlier ones had a model name I think, 310 is just the weight and horsepower, 3.5t 100hp


----------



## Velocette

Thanks again. The clubs appear to cater only for Mercedes cars. The 310D had only the designation T1 - no name. I have contacted sbcommercials and will see if they can come up with anything.

According to Tony at TW, most of the T1's went for export and used spares were bought up and shipped to Third World countries. You don't see many on the roads these days. It says something for the reliability and longevity, but makes it hard to find used spares - I know this from running first a 1986, then a 1994 T1.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Velocette said:


> Thanks again. The clubs appear to cater only for Mercedes cars. The 310D had only the designation T1 - no name. I have contacted sbcommercials and will see if they can come up with anything.
> 
> According to Tony at TW, most of the T1's went for export and used spares were bought up and shipped to Third World countries. You don't see many on the roads these days. It says something for the reliability and longevity, but makes it hard to find used spares - I know this from running first a 1986, then a 1994 T1.


First on the list when I searched for T1 owners club.

As you say they're not so common now so you'll have to put some serious effort in to do a good bit of searching if you want to keep it on the road, and possible some lateral thinking when inevitably you draw a complete blank, IE all rear wheel drives vans have a back axle, some will almost be a straight swap, possibly some welding to move a mounting point, same with engines, just because it says Merc on the V% doesn't mean you have to live with a merc engine, you can't do it with newer vans as it devalues them, but it would increase the resale value of an old one if you can get parts, so Transit is a good place to start there are still lots around.

If you do find any merc T1 mechanicals, buy them as sooner or later you'll either need them or can sell them at a good price.


----------



## Velocette

Now that I've got it serviced and the drive belt changed, the van is running fine. It's been the way it is since 1992 and drives well - it's just that with higher gearing it could be better. We'll be driving it to Greece in the Spring and towing down a 21ft sailing boat behind it, so for now the low ratio diff is probably preferable. I'll just keep looking and hopefully, something will turn up.


----------



## marcus153

Hi Velocette

I am also looking at the Hymer A class and like the look of the rear lounge S550. I wondered after a couple of years of ownership what your thoughts are?

thanks

Marcus


----------

